# new member- Incra Templates



## dickhob (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello all- just joined a few hours ago. this forum looks like there's a ton of info which I need.

Although I'm primarily a woodturner, I recently happened upon a chance to make several small boxes. I thought I router table with a lift etc etc was the way to go and after several attemps (at the lift via utube) I decided if I want the precision I need it will probably be simpler and better to just buy something.

Today I bought a Bosch RA1181 Benchtop Router Table and an Original Incra Jig. I wasn't going to by the jig, but I tend to try to do stuff myself with less than spectacular results and long periods of stress- I guess I'm a glutten for punishment.

Anyway, it should be delivered Monday/Tuesday and I'm psyched! I've read the incra manual and am looking forward to the DVD. My question is -

Can anyone point me to a someplace where I can download templates or even better, is there any software availalbe to calculate and draw a template? I don't particularly want a corner with evenly spaced dovetails. It may be easy once I've seen the DVD, but so far I haven't found much on makeing templates for this jig.

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.

DickHob


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dick,

Welcome to the forum!

You might want to get the Incra Master Reference Guide and Template Library, it'll have all the info you need. Variable spacing not a feature of the Incra system but easy enough to skip cuts on the template, i.e. if template shows 5 pins on your stock width just skip #2 and 4 and you have top, center, bottom pins. Just make extra cuts when you do tail board. There's a demo on either the Incra DVD or one of the Demo videos on their website,

Not sure about making your own templates, could probably do it in a CAD program if you have a printer capable of exact 1:1 reproduction.

Have fun with the Incra, it's a great system!

Bill


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not certain what you are buying but I have the Incra Jig. I also purchased the right angle fixture, the bits, and stop for the wonder fence. Included were all of the templates that I need for a very large array of dovetail plans. The system works very well, but there is a learning curve like with anything else. Mark Mueller, the tech for Incra is a great resouce for info on the Incra Products. If I can be of any help to you once you get started, feel free to contact me and we can talk. See my profile or phone me if you would like. 325 728-3393.

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dick


----------

